# [resolved]motorola slvr l7c



## shaun81 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello to everyone. I just bought a motorola slvr L7c and I'm trying to download music from my computer with a usb cable and whenever I hook my usb cable to my computer and my phone I get a message on my phone that says (files on memory card are not available now). I have looked everywhere in my phone to find a way to access my memory card or at least use the memory in my phone but it is not working. Would someone please help????? If it makes a difference I have service with U.S. cellular. Thanks.

Shaun81


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: motorola slvr l7c*

Couple things.
That phone, I believe has removable memory, mini SD I think.
It also has a small amt of storage on the SIM card.
If the phone was in a complete retail package, you would have gotten a "starter" mini SD card and the manual would show you how to install it.

You can Google around and find it if you don't have that stuff.

Then you need a little utility called Motorola Phone Tools *for your model #* and the cable...but it sounds like you have the cable already.
MPT will let your phone communicate with your computer.

It's about $15-$20USD on eBay


----------



## shaun81 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: motorola slvr l7c*

Thanks for your help. I bought an sd and that let me access it through my computer, then I figured out that the songs I was trying to download were not in the mp3 format so I am in the process of re-downloading all of my cd's in mp3 form. ray: Thanks again.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: motorola slvr l7c*

Glad to be of assistance ! 
Check out MPT, you may find it helpful.


----------



## hhdansa (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Im Ana and i just bought the same phone. I've been trying to get my computer to sync music files to it but after the instalation wizard comes on it says that the drivers for the device are not installed. The phone didn't come with a Micro SD card so i dont know if that is the problem. :4-dontkno


----------



## kender (Oct 27, 2007)

hey im kender i got a Motorola L7c SLVR and it use have usb settings on it but ever since i master reset it. it dont have that anymore and now everytime i plug it in to my computer nothing shows up about usb settings and the application of usb settings is not on the phone anymore


----------



## dinky0310 (May 20, 2008)

I have a question about the SD card. I bought one today and got music to download to my phone which is GREAT, but I want to make the songs into ringtones and I don't know how. I try to "move" the mp3 but it says that I have insufficent storage. How can I make more space? Can anyone help me?


----------

